# A Very Happy Birthday To Shalimar!



## Ruthanne (Sep 15, 2016)

This is for Shalimar. To a very nice lady:  C'mon lets celebrate!  :happybday::glittered::banana::wave::


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2016)

Thanks Ruthanne!


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 15, 2016)

Here's some birthday fudge with a wee bit extra inside.

View attachment 32062


----------



## Gemma (Sep 15, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Shalimar!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Here's some birthday fudge with a wee bit extra inside.
> 
> View attachment 32062


Ooooh. What's in it??


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2016)

Gemma said:


> Happy Birthday, Shalimar!


Thanks Gemma!


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 15, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Ooooh. What's in it??



A special herb.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


>


HaHaHaHaHaHa. Definitely will play this again after a doobie or two.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> A special herb.  [/QUOT
> 
> Yes!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 15, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> HaHaHaHaHaHa. Definitely will play this again after a doobie or two.


They are funny little guys!  lol


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 15, 2016)

Do we need to send a leaf blower for the cake candles?layful:


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> Do we need to send a leaf blower for the cake candles?layful:


HaHaHaHaHaHa. How fast can you run?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 15, 2016)

Happy birthday and many more.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Happy birthday and many more.


Thanks!


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 15, 2016)

Best wishes on your birthday and for the year ahead. I wish you good health, much happiness, new adventures, new and continuing friendships and all that is good in life. Oh, and a special brownie or two to celebrate.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 15, 2016)

LOL.  Love it Bob!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Best wishes on your birthday and for the year ahead. I wish you good health, much happiness, new adventures, new and continuing friendships and all that is good in life. Oh, and a special brownie or two to celebrate.
> 
> View attachment 32063


Oooh. Thanks Bob. The party is on. Ladies, shall we belly dance? Lol. Cancan on the coffee table is also fun.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm ready for your birthday partayyyyy!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I'm ready for your birthday partayyyyy!


Awesome! What goes on at the party, stays at the party!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 15, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Awesome! What goes on at the party, stays at the party!


:coolthumb::beerandwhistle::very_drunk:


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 15, 2016)

Yee Haaa!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Knightofalbion (Sep 15, 2016)

Happy birthday, dear Shalimar. Have a lovely day and a wonderful year ahead.


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 15, 2016)

So this is where the party is....Happy happy birthday to Shali!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2016)

Knightofalbion said:


> Happy birthday, dear Shalimar. Have a lovely day and a wonderful year ahead.


Thanks so much Knight.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2016)

Jackie22 said:


> So this is where the party is....Happy happy birthday to Shali!


Happy birthday to me, and party on!


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 15, 2016)

Best wishes on your birthday from me too Shali.


----------



## jujube (Sep 15, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Shali!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> Best wishes on your birthday from me too Shali.


So cute! Thanks Warri.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2016)

jujube said:


> Happy Birthday, Shali!


Thanks Jujube. Hic.lol.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2016)

Jackie22 said:


> So this is where the party is....Happy happy birthday to Shali!


HaHaHaHaHaHa. Thanks, Jackie!


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 15, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Shali!   :happybday::happybday::happybday:


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> Happy Birthday, Shali!   :happybday::happybday::happybday:


Thanks Tn, it's getting happier by the minute.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Shalimar (Sep 15, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


>


Yes!


----------



## chic (Sep 16, 2016)

Happy Birthday Shali !


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 16, 2016)

chic said:


> View attachment 32079
> 
> Happy Birthday Shali !


Thanks Chic!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 16, 2016)

Best wishes to our favorite, and perhaps only, mermaid!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 16, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Best wishes to our favorite, and perhaps only, mermaid!


Thanks Ralphy.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 16, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 32082



Thanks Ken!


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Shalimar (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks fur.


----------



## HazyDavey (Sep 16, 2016)

Happy Birthday and best wishes to you on your special day !!  

*[SUB][/SUB]*


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 16, 2016)

Hazy Davey said:


> Happy Birthday and best wishes to you on your special day !!
> 
> View attachment 32104


Thanks Davey. Lolololol.


----------



## Kadee (Sep 16, 2016)

Happy birthday Shali,I'm coming to the party ..


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 16, 2016)

Kadee46 said:


> Happy birthday Shali,I'm coming to the party ..



Awesome Kadee! Thanks.


----------

